# Peanuts and cashews



## woojo (Dec 16, 2014)

When I first got my SmokinTex 1400 I threw a bag of salted cashews in it for an hour  at 200 degrees with maple, and MAN was I impressed. As a test I then soaked some peanuts for 10 minutes in water then smoked those for an hour... SMOKE overload! ...I wasn't quite sure what to do with them, but the cashews were a hit.

Sunday I went with some cashews:













F37B7444-A3C1-4DF9-8F04-3CBEDB9A02C8_zpsthxldgj4.j



__ woojo
__ Dec 16, 2014






^ Raw, salted cashews from Fleet Farm, straight from the bag, smoked at 200 degrees with cherry wood for about an hour

I let them cool and decided to make an adaptation of Parisian cashews found here  - nothing really that I changed except went heavy on the chili powder:













1feeaecb-8966-4599-92ae-de25feea555a_zps0a4e60b9.j



__ woojo
__ Dec 16, 2014






I used some of the other cashews for maple ginger cashews (all gone - gifts!).

I also resurrected those super smoky peanuts into spicy smoked garlic peanuts:













1375c6e3-b28b-45d9-9aae-fadb54f44c31_zpsefbf432d.j



__ woojo
__ Dec 16, 2014






^these were a little on the salty side but the extreme flavor compliments the extreme smoke!


----------



## themule69 (Dec 17, 2014)

Looks very tasty!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 17, 2014)

do you have a recipe for the spicy garlic cashews?


----------



## woojo (Dec 17, 2014)

For those spicy garlic nuts I used peanuts, but cashews would work great too. I made this recipe up just to try it and it worked out well. I reduced the salt from what I put in so this might be perfect...

1 pound of nuts (peanut or cashew) raw, (I used party peanuts)

1 Tbsp. Crushed red pepper flakes

2 tsp. table salt

1 Tbsp. garlic powder / granulated garlic

1 Tbsp. cumin powder

1 Tbsp. butter

Step 1: Soak the nuts in cold water for 10 minutes

Step 2: Place the nuts on a perforated pizza pan or a wok grill topper as evenly as possible. Give the aparatus a few shakes to settle the nuts.

Step 3: Load up your firebox with whatever wood you like (I used maple). Place the nuts into your smoker and set for 200 degrees.

Step 4: Smoke the nuts for an hour, lightly stirring after 30 minutes.

Step 5: Remove nuts and let them cool on a foiled baking sheet for 1 hour.

Step 6: Melt the butter in a skillet over medium heat. While melting, combine the spices in a small bowl and mix with a fork.

Step 7: Add the smoked nuts to the melted butter and cook over medium heat for 2-3 minutes, stirring occasionally and ensuring each nut is coated.

Step 8: Slowly add the spice mixture to the nuts, stirring as you add the spices to get uniform coverage

Step 9: Once the spices are mixed in, cook for an additional 3 minutes, stirring frequently to prevent burning

Step 10: Place spiced nuts back on the foiled baking sheet you used in step 5 and spread evenly.

Step 11: Let cool for 1 hour

Step 12: Enjoy!


----------



## tucson bbq fan (Dec 17, 2014)

woojo said:


> For those spicy garlic nuts I used peanuts, but cashews would work great too. I made this recipe up just to try it and it worked out well. I reduced the salt from what I put in so this might be perfect...
> 
> 1 pound of nuts (peanut or cashew) raw, (I used party peanuts)
> 
> ...


you might try soaking the nuts in Worcestershire sauce instead of water for a nice flavor enhancer.


----------



## woojo (Dec 20, 2014)

I'll give that a shot - I just got another 2# of cashews to experiment on.


----------



## woojo (Dec 20, 2014)

Did these today:













445E4914-1AEF-48C1-B926-6D4666504FCB_zpsy5h5wu1b.j



__ woojo
__ Dec 20, 2014






Cashews from Costco

- soaked in a 2 part soy sauce, 3 part water mix for 15 minutes

- Smoked for an hour and 15 minutes at 215 degrees with maple wood

Turned out pretty tasty, but I am going to let these sit for a few days to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 21, 2014)

These look awesome, its on my to do list.


----------

